# weatherby vanguard youth



## jd_86 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi all, i have an opportunity to buy a weatherby vanguard youth model in .243 cal. just wondering if anyone has one or used one? how do they shoot, any issues with them? i would really like any info you can give me, thanks in advance.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would ssume that it shoots decent at worst, although one never knows. Being a youth model the length of pull will be shorter which will probably not be much of an issue unless you are long armed.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge they are the same as the S&W 1500 and the Howa rifles. I have the S&W in 3006 and like it well enough. It is my go-to deer rifle for whitetails. It shoots under 3/4 at 100yds with reloads but is not a target rifle. Do not know about factory ammo as I reload for my centerfires.


----------



## jd_86 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, good enough for me. Its my wifes uncle who is selling it so im not too worried. Thanks for the input


----------

